# Grillzilla



## Greg Rempe (Apr 13, 2006)

Weber Ranch Kettle!


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 13, 2006)

I have been a gasser my whole life, however my vote would be for any type of Weber Kettle!  If I couldn't get the Ranch, then I would get two 22.5".


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 13, 2006)

I still wanna build me one of these...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, babe!


----------



## zilla (Apr 13, 2006)

My perfect Grill is still in my head. It's easy to get the perfect smoker but the perfect grill is more elusive. Before I switched to lump I owned the perfect grill made at the welding shop at the high school I taught at. It burned out and didn't work with lump so out it went. My perfect machine has to be able to grill for 30 people, I have to be able to leave the meat unattended for at least 20 min. at a time. It has to be lump friendly fully adjustable for fire height and air flow. I will have to build it myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

twospirits said:
			
		

> Whoa, that fire pit bbq posted by SCottyDaQ looks nice.  Never seen anything like that before.
> 
> TS


It's *BIG*!  The wood in the pit are full sized logs! 24 inchers!!

I want one too!!!  (Mind out of the gutter, boyz)


----------

